# Fischfrikadellen nach Corinnas Rezept



## Corinna68 (24. Juni 2013)

Als erstes müßt ihr Angeln gehen und Fische fangen



Das ist unser Wachschutz ,da klaut keiner



Dann erstmal Fische putzen ,Filetieren und Haurt abziehen



Dann alles durch den groben Fleischwolf ,
würzen  mit feffer,Salz Zwiebeln klein hacken und in Butter dünsten dann mit  in die Fischmasse dazugeben ,eine Knoblauchzehe, bei 2kg Fisch 5  Eier,semmelmehl, Petersillie,etwas Zitrone (ein kleinen  Schuß)Frikadellen formen und nochmal und Semmelmehl wälzen,



Was nicht am selben Tag verwendet wird, könnt ihr auch als fertig panierte Frikadellen einfrieren.
Vorm braten langsam auftauen.



In der Pfanne brutzel es lecker



Lecker Ergebnis



Ich  wünsche euch viel Spaß mit diesem Rezept,nachmachen erwünscht,klappt  aber nur bei denen wo der Fisch nicht aus den schleimigen Fingern ins  Wasser fällt


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nach Corinnas Rezept*

das ist ein Klassiker, absolut lecker


----------



## daci7 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nach Corinnas Rezept*

Jepp, immer wieder super! :m
Aber die Bilder sind nicht mitgekommen, wenn ich den Text richtig deute


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nach Corinnas Rezept*

Bei mir kommen auch keine Bilder an.:m


----------



## Corinna68 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nach Corinnas Rezept*

Die Bilder öffnen sich dauert je nach Verbindung im netz:q
Sonst hier
http://www.deutschlandangeln.de/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=11302


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nach Corinnas Rezept*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Die Bilder öffnen sich dauert je nach Verbindung im netz:q



Schätzelein, da sind keine Bilder!#h


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nach Corinnas Rezept*

So, ich hab die Bilder mal sichtbar gemacht. 

Noch eine Frage:
Wenn man bereits eingefrorenen Fisch zu Frikadellen verarbeitet, kann man die gebratenen Frikadellen dann erneut einfrieren?


----------



## dennisk19899 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nach Corinnas Rezept*

Danke dir 
ich mach nächste woche auch welche 

muss die haut den ab?


----------



## Franky (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nach Corinnas Rezept*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So, ich hab die Bilder mal sichtbar gemacht.
> 
> Noch eine Frage:
> Wenn man bereits eingefrorenen Fisch zu Frikadellen verarbeitet, kann man die gebratenen Frikadellen dann erneut einfrieren?



Jepp - kein Problem! Durch das Garen ist das Zeug in einen anderen Aggregatszustand versetzt worden, der ein weiteres Einfrieren problemlos ermöglicht.


----------



## dennisk19899 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nach Corinnas Rezept*

was ist wenn man sie nicht Gart sonder das rohe Fischbrät wieder einfriert... ?


----------



## Brummel (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nach Corinnas Rezept*

Hi dennis#h,


die Haut muß wech (...wenn Du schon bei bist schneid auch gleich die Flossen ab#6), dreht sich entschieden leichter durch:m.
Das gewolfte, aber rohe Brät hab ich auch schon wieder eingefroren. Mir fielen keine signifikanten Unterschiede auf, aber meine Geschmacksnerven sind wahrscheinlich vom "Chili-Mißbrauch" mit dicker Hornhaut überzogen.
Normalerweise soll man ja aufgetautes nicht wieder einfrieren, also wenn Du nach dem Essen die Keramik anbrüllst bin ich nicht schuld.

Gruß Torsten


@Corinna, super Rezept:m, hab aber eigenmächtig die Knoblauchmenge drastisch erhöht, hoffe das geht in Ordnung.


----------



## Corinna68 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nach Corinnas Rezept*

Die Haut muß weg sonst verstopft sie den Fleischwolf und es wird reines gematsche
Ob roh oder vorgebraten eingefroren ist egal ,einmal aufgetaut müssen sie dann aber verarbeitet werden und nicht erneut einfrieren
@Torsten Knoblauch ist doch gesund und bringt richtig schmackos:m


----------



## Plättchenhaken (30. September 2013)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen nach Corinnas Rezept*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So, ich hab die Bilder mal sichtbar gemacht.


Also ich sehe leider keine...


----------

